# Ebooks vs physical books



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Just watching The National news right now on the CBC and they are talking about the closing of smaller book stores over the ebooks online and larger book stores able to ship books to people directly.

While I admit the prospects of having an encyclopedia of books in a thin device without hualing a ton of books (yes kids... back in the day we hualed a rock weight in books >_<;; Upside: Stopping a 9mm round if you're shot from behind. Downside: HEAVY and aching shoulders.) is awesome on the other hand if the device is stolen, damaged, or runs out of power you end up without the books where as with physical books as long as you don't burn them or put them in the shredder they're good. The downide is well they are bulky and heavy. I know I'm packing a physical copy of the SAS survival guide with my kit. I found out recently there is a copy of that book in ebook form and people actually heading out into the woods thinking the ebook is all they need. 

So what do you all like and prefer? Ebooks, physical books, or you own a set of both?


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

I think I will always be a book guy. I like the feel, the smell, the sensation of turning a page. The ability to lend a book to someone, not caring if I get it back, just hoping they enjoy it as much as I have.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I say own both. Have a physical copy for keeping over the years, and an electronic copy for reading when you're on the go.

It would be great if someday, every book ever published in the world had an electronic format stored in a cloud server somewhere, and buying the hard copy of the book gives you legal access to the ebook.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

vrb th hrb said:


> I think I will always be a book guy. I like the feel, the smell, the sensation of turning a page. The ability to lend a book to someone, not caring if I get it back, just hoping they enjoy it as much as I have.


Completely agree.

I find the appearance of a bookshelf full of books really compelling - it looks great, and (from the books it contains) tells a little about the owner of the furniture/works. Much moreso than an electronic device does.

In addition, I'm not normally a 'tin-hat'/conspiracy theory kinda guy, but I do think that e-books are a little too close to possible censorship for my liking - ~theoretically~ at least, it'd be all too easy to delete from existence an entire literary work with a single accidental(/deliberate?) key-stroke. I work in IT, I know this is _unlikely _to happen, but it _could_, and as the adage goes: "if it can go wrong, it more than likely will"...

My wife on the other hand is all for e-readers - she's a commuter, and loves the convenience of being able to take a selection of books on her Nook or iPad with her on the train-ride into TO each day (yet with no additional weight penalty).


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Windowlicka said:


> In addition, I'm not normally a 'tin-hat'/conspiracy theory kinda guy, but I do think that e-books are a little too close to possible censorship for my liking - ~theoretically~ at least, it'd be all too easy to delete from existence an entire literary work with a single accidental(/deliberate?) key-stroke. I work in IT, I know this is _unlikely _to happen, but it _could_, and as the adage goes: "if it can go wrong, it more than likely will"...


Well the best way to protect against that is to ensure *everyone* has a copy. With P2P, what one person has can easily be shared with the whole world.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I like paper books for 1 simple reason...I'm old and reading on an electronic device makes my eyes and brain hurt 
My iPad is for Angry Birds, email, and Tapatalk for the forums


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

carmenh said:


> I like paper books for 1 simple reason...I'm old and reading on an electronic device makes my eyes and brain hurt
> My iPad is for Angry Birds, email, and Tapatalk for the forums


Nah, the iPad is no good for reading. You should try a real ebook with eInk technology. It might not feel exactly the same as paper, but it comes pretty close. I don't like extended reading on a screen either, but I have no trouble reading for hours on my Kobo Touch.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Odd, would have thought it was the same. I did try obo for iPad but I hated it! LOL the last thing I need is another e-device!



solarz said:


> Nah, the iPad is no good for reading. You should try a real ebook with eInk technology. It might not feel exactly the same as paper, but it comes pretty close. I don't like extended reading on a screen either, but I have no trouble reading for hours on my Kobo Touch.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

carmenh said:


> Odd, would have thought it was the same. I did try obo for iPad but I hated it! LOL the last thing I need is another e-device!


Nope, not the same at all. The iPad uses your typical LCD screen while real eReaders use the eInk technology for their display. While the iPad display feels like a screen, the eInk display feels like printed paper.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Cool, I had no idea...



solarz said:


> Nope, not the same at all. The iPad uses your typical LCD screen while real eReaders use the eInk technology for their display. While the iPad display feels like a screen, the eInk display feels like printed paper.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Personally I prefer a real book, read enough on the laptop as it is. Rather sit down somewhere and turn pages then flick my finger across a screen. Would rather pay the minimal fee when buying a new book when compared to a couple hundred for an eReader of some kind. Easy to transport and unlimited lifespan. Who would like to be in the middle of a great page turner to have the low batt warning appear?


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I still like the old fashioned books. The feeling you have compared to any eReader is different. 

Any Tom Clancy around?


----------



## mkblitz (Oct 12, 2011)

My favourite Clancy was Without Remorse. I am not big on Jack Ryan.

I like e-books on my touchpad, it makes for easy reading before bed but it does hurt the eyes. 

I buy Paperbacks for books I love and e-books for books I'm just passing the time with.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Give me a REAL book to read.

But - I'm a MOM. One of the few times I can read uninterupted is if I get into a hot bath after the kids are asleep (well, at least the little ones, the big ones are almost out of the disturb mom in the bath stage). I wouldn't want to take an e-reader in the bath !


----------

